# Vuelta Wheels on EBAY, Any Good?



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

I need a durable wheel set for commuting because my Performance Brand wheels have broken so many spokes I want to replace them. 

These Vuelta wheels are only 115 shipped on ebay. Have you ever heard of these?


http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Vuelta-ROAD...ryZ58099QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## xtremefit (Jul 22, 2007)

Yes, my friend sells them at his bike shop and the best thing I can say is that they are very durable. My buddy has them and his 230lbs. and so far, they have been bombproof. Not bad wheels for the money.


----------



## slicknick (Apr 12, 2007)

My roommate bought some Vuelta's from ebay, similar to ones in the link you provide, but with paired spokes and more of an aero rim. They were cheap $150 and seem to be very durable, spin nicely, and look nice. These are definitely not the lightest wheels, and you need long valve stems with the deep V section, but nice wheels for the money. He is a big guy and the bike is heavy and the wheels still perform well. Vuelta sells many different types of wheels on ebay some of which are pretty light, but the cost goes up.


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

Those wheels appear to be the Vuelta XRP Comp version.

My recent Motobecane Sprint came with Vuelta XRP Pro, which look similar (especially the hubs), but are slightly more aero. I've got only a few hundred miles on them, but I'm happy with them so far. They arrived (and remain) truer than any wheels I've ever used.

But I would never have chosen (if there had been any choice) wheels with so few spokes. I simply don't trust that setup. I doubt that problems with hubs and rims shreading on these minimalist spoked wheels are limited to the Bontrager's that have been noted here lately.

My wheel design parameter preferences (ignoring price):


Strength. 80%
Weight (or lack thereof). 16%
Aero. 2%
Appearance. 2%


----------



## lionheartdds (Mar 24, 2007)

*Haven't been that impressed with these*



Killroy said:


> I need a durable wheel set for commuting because my Performance Brand wheels have broken so many spokes I want to replace them.
> 
> These Vuelta wheels are only 115 shipped on ebay. Have you ever heard of these?
> 
> ...


I bought 2 pairs of these to be my cheapo, beat em up training wheels. Well, they are cheap. They ride cheap. They're noisy. They're heavy. But they are cheap. and they come with tires and tubes already on them. At least mine did (same seller on ebay, $156 a pair including shipping, new in the box with Michelin 700-25 size tires). I rode them for about 100 miles and took them off my bike(s). The bearings are sluggish and noisy (yep, the bearings squeek), and my bike just feels like a car that had a repair gone wrong with these wheels. Went back to my Bonty Race Lites and Shimano wheels for training-keeping my Ksyrium ES and SL wheels for special events. Don't know what to do with these wheels except put them on my trainer bike, and I even hate to do that. Best deal for the money IMHO, are the Shimano WH-R550's wheels that everybody seems to be taking off their brand new rides and dumping on ebay brand new. I've snagged 2 pairs of these for about $120 and $102 respectively (just got lucky I guess). They're lighter than the Vueltas, ride more comfortably than my Bonty Race Lites, and are silky smooth and quiet. Just my experience with Vueltas, and I'm sure others have had much more pleasant experiences, but I think there are better deals on ebay if you're watchful and patient. 
Leon


----------

